# Turbo Sound / Boost? Concern 225bhp Model (Appreciate Help!)



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and have owned my 2000 plate TT 1 week tomorrow...

As you may have guessed i'm new to the_ "world of turbos"_ and could really do with some people here dropping some knowledge on my current situation.

Basically i drove it for the first *2 days* and didn't recall noticing or questioning any problems with the turbo when i was driving it.

But come *day 3*, i noticed more of a louder 'whoosing' sound when i build up into higher revs. I assumed that the sound of the turbo; generates a subtle whoosh when accelerating but it now seems louder than before and i even feel the "release" of this air along with a subtle whistle as the air "whooshes out" (Sorry for the funny word use! lol)

This is a basic play-by-play of what seems to happen:

> 1st & 2nd gear acceleration seems normal (with normal power)
> change into 3rd gear, as the revs build up to between the 3 - 4,000 mark the whining sounds starts to build up and will continue and i get higher into the rev range. 
> I then change into 4th gear, and once the clutch is pressed down i can _hear_ and _feel_ the air being whoosed out with a whining sound, and then feels a little bit sluggish initially - as if the boost i have just built up has been spat out after the clutch was pressed down.

> Once in 5th gear etc. if i'm driving at 60mph and then put my foot down a little bit to create some 'pull' the subtle whining / faint whistling can be heard again.

_(Sometimes if i'm putting my foot down in 3rd gear, once it reaches 3 1/2 on the revs, it's like it takes a second breathing (i.e eases off the turbo) and then kicks back in by the time it reaches 4,000 revs) _

My friend who works at an VAG Specialist has looked over my engine and the pipes he glanced over seemed fixed and fine. I don't he looked at this pipe though:










Now like i first stated, i don't know alot about turbo's and this car is new to me. So i thought the subtle whoosing sound was fine, but this added whine / spitting air sound just doesn't quite feel normal to me? I went in my friends 2003 TT a while ago and didn't hear these sounds...

I looked at this thread: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=152747&hilit=turbo+noise

And tried having a quick peek at my pipe the best i could with my torch (it's dark), but can't truly judge if that could be causing the problem.

*I'm trying to avoid going to the Audi Dealer incase they just slide me a large bill, that doesn't turn out to fix this issue...* If this even is an issue? That's why i'm looking for knowledge from you guys...

It's not a broken turbo i'm sure, i've seen videos on a broken TT turbo and it sounds like a dentists drill, let alone the smoke etc that also comes with it...

 PLEASE DROP BY WITH YOUR INPUT! :?


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure if it was the turbo your engine management light would flash.

Mine has started doing the same since I had a remap and I have put it down to the clutch needing replacing.


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks.

Yea, the turbo generally feels fine and sounds fine in lower gears.

But it all starts in third gear really, like i said the whining building up (which isn't stupidly loud) but can be heard alot more when your inside the cabin with the windows up. And then you can hear it whine as the air is spat out once the clutch is pressed...

It just doesn't sound right.

My TT is still on it's original clutch right now, but how could that be the cause of this sound as the revs build up?


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine slips for a millisecond between 3000 and 4000 rpm in 3rd gear upwards when im 100% on the throttle.

According to previous advice this is a sign of the clutch going!

I hope it's not the turbo !!! :?


----------



## paddymph (Oct 4, 2009)

what kinda speed are you reaching to in each gear?


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

I can get upto 100mph in 4th.


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

goose_moose said:


> Mine slips for a millisecond between 3000 and 4000 rpm in 3rd gear upwards when im 100% on the throttle.
> 
> According to previous advice this is a sign of the clutch going!
> 
> I hope it's not the turbo !!! :?


The slipping clutch could explain what i meant by the split second loss of boost between the 3 - 4,000 rev mark. (It doesn't happen all the time).

But i'm still puzzled about this sound... perhaps i will have to take it in to Audi to have a look over.  Do they charge you if you leave it in with them just to diagnose / run a road test?


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Has your TT had an ECU remap?

Mine makes this noise all the time now since the remap and the performance is astonishing.
I presumed the noise is the turbo sucking extra air in and then the pressure releasing. I love the noise


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

It's standard 225, hasn't had a remap.

That's what i'm wondering really lol, i mean the subtle whoosh sound i never questioned and i like, but this sound just sort of surprised me really and like i said - the best way to describe it is "air being spat and whining out once the clutch is pressed" ... you can sort of physically feel it in a way too...

I just didn't know if that was a sound i'm meant to enjoy or worry about. lol


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

This guy sounds similar to me:



> _"Is it normal to hear an air sound when accelerating ? Lets say im in third gear and I floor it, first comes the whistle, and then a loud SWWWOOOOOOSSSHH sound. Like air, I don't really know how to explain it. Sounds like a jet taking off.
> 
> To be completely honest Idk if this is normal or not. I think I lost a little acceleration too.
> 
> Could this be a leak in the piping or something ? I can't seem to figure out what it is. I looked for holes or tears but I can't find anything. Should I buy knew piping for the turbo ? idk whats the issue. It seems to accelerate in 1st 2nd nicely, but then half of third is nice, and the air sound comes on, and i feel fourth is a little sluggish."_


----------



## SupraSkylineSTI (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha I was actually searching for the answer to my problem again, and came across this thread. It certainly looks like we have the exact same problem.. I was thinking either the air box maybe has some kind of hole in it, or the turbo outlet hose, which I am pretty sure is the picture you have in your original post. Idk, but I would really love a cure to this problem !!!


----------



## SupraSkylineSTI (Dec 28, 2009)

Project, will do you me a favor ??
I just want to know if we're hearing the same damn noise.

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/ttsoundbite1.wmv

Download that video ^^^^^^ Or watch it, or whatever.

At 1:22 the sound can be heard. Does it sound like that ? Because thats what I keep hearing ( BUT ONE MILLION TIMES MORE NOTICEABLE AND LOUDER ) and its screwing with my performance.


----------



## jaydav2306 (Feb 17, 2010)

Would the Whoooosh not be the DV? Interested to see where this thread goes....


----------



## SupraSkylineSTI (Dec 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> Project, will do you me a favor ??
> I just want to know if we're hearing the same damn noise.
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/ttsoundbite1.wmv
> ...


Well that subtle whining sound on the build up at 1:22 sounds VERY similar to mine, but when he changes gear (i.e puts the clutch down) you near *nothing*, where as in mine you can *clearly* hear the release of air with a slight gristly whine. (Similar to the whine you hear when it builds up)

I went out for a road test today with a guy from Audi, at first when he heard it he asked if i had a dump valve on it and i said no. (he even checked). It's like the effect of what a dump valve would do, but it's not like a clean _"PSSSTTTT" _sound like you would normally expect to hear. He said the sounds seem okay to what these cars make, but thought it did sound louder than usual from inside the Car.

I've got it booked in with them to have a look over 2morow morning and see what they say. He said a few things off the top of his head - 1 of them was an air filter, but the car only had a service last september, so surely it shouldn't be anything like that...

:?

*EDIT: Supra, do you think theres any way you could take yours out and make a short video of how yours sounds? ... I was thinking of even trying mine out again 2morow (depending on what Audi say) and making a video on my phone. *


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

The Project said:


> SupraSkylineSTI said:
> 
> 
> > Project, will do you me a favor ??
> ...


Sounds like you DV mate, or the pipe from it

Shak


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

shshivji said:


> Sounds like you DV mate, or the pipe from it
> 
> Shak


Thanks for the reply.

How would i go about checking this?

That does sound like it would make sense, like i said - when i press the clutch (when the DV would kick in) it's not a nice subtle whoosh or anything, but more like a louder air sound which almost feels 'gritty'... more like "ksssskkkkk" instead of "pssstttttt" when i change gear.

So hard to explain without sounding odd, but i hope you get the idea.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

The Project said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you DV mate, or the pipe from it
> ...


I'm just wondering if the turbo is trying to stall, like the dv isn't releasing the preaure when the throttle is closed. Its hard to judge without listening to it but by the sounds of it it could be. When the system is functioning properly there shouldn't even be a 'psssttttt' sound as the TT's have a recirculating valve instead of a dump valve. Just take the dv out and make sure the plunger inside moves freely, also check if the plunger stays up under vacum

Shak


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

shshivji said:


> The Project said:
> 
> 
> > shshivji said:
> ...


Thanks alot.

I'm sorry to be a complete n00b, but could you link me to anything that show's me how to do this. (This car is all new to me)

Even if you just linked me to some images pointing out what to look at, that would be much appreicated! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

This should help

Location:
http://www.diynexus.com/vw/mk4_diverter_valve_change/diverter_location.jpg

testing
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Misc/VAGLinks.com_DIY_Testing_a_Bosch_Diverter_Valve.pdf

Hope this helps

shak


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

shshivji said:


> This should help
> 
> Location:
> http://www.diynexus.com/vw/mk4_diverter_valve_change/diverter_location.jpg
> ...


Thanks alot! I'll check that out shortly.

I popped out quickly just now and took some pics. the small rubber pipe that connects near to where you install an induction kit - *IS TORN*.

Would this have anything to do with the sound i'm hearing? - Here are my pics >>>




























??? :?:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

yep thats your problem! the noise you can hear is a boost leak!!!


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

EXCELLENT!

What exactly does that rubber pipe do? It's connected to the engine directly and runs off to where? ... where the induction box is?

If i replace that pipe to a new sealed one, that should fix the sounds etc. that i'm hearing?!?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

3 ends of this hose
i bought from audi not so long ago
one to engine one onto pancake valve which joins to TIP
and the other is to PCV system


----------



## SupraSkylineSTI (Dec 28, 2009)

Shit, then whats my problem ?


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

The Project said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > This should help
> ...


Great stuff, atleast you've found some thing!!

Shak


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

I've ordered the new part and will be in Friday.

Once i've put it on, i'll let you guy's know if that fixes the sounds i've been hearing from the engine.

I really hope it is, otherwise i'm back to questioning it.


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

Well i've fitted the replacement pipe and i still have the same sounds... :?

Still has the whine / air noise in higher revs... and is still making a dump valve 'ish sound when i'm pressing the clutch down when i build up speed.

Hmmmm... :?: Maybe i need to do that DV check, not sure if that would have anything to do with the sound i'm hearing when i'm changing gear at 4,000 revs. etc.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

The Project said:


> Well i've fitted the replacement pipe and i still have the same sounds... :?
> 
> Still has the whine / air noise in higher revs... and is still making a dump valve 'ish sound when i'm pressing the clutch down when i build up speed.
> 
> Hmmmm... :?: Maybe i need to do that DV check, not sure if that would have anything to do with the sound i'm hearing when i'm changing gear at 4,000 revs. etc.


I'd start there mate, its an easy check and once you've done it you can take it out of the equation if its ok.

Shak


----------



## The Project (Mar 15, 2010)

Yea, i just checked it and the top of the DV where the pipe is connected - has a tear / whole right at the top.

This must be where air is escaping instead of being pumped back into the turbo? ... Gonna get that sorted and again HOPEFULLY that is what is causing the dump valve sound effect = the escaping air from my DV.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

The Project said:


> Yea, i just checked it and the top of the DV where the pipe is connected - has a tear / whole right at the top.
> 
> This must be where air is escaping instead of being pumped back into the turbo? ... Gonna get that sorted and again HOPEFULLY that is what is causing the dump valve sound effect = the escaping air from my DV.
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Thats defo your problem pal 

Shak


----------



## Mikeinessex (Aug 31, 2015)

I just bought a 2000 reg roadster 225. Mine doesn't really sound like it has a turbo. I don't get whooshing noises or air release noises when gear changing. Is that normal?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

If the problem is still there you need a boost leak test as your tip could also have something to do with it. 
Other associated pipes could be split too.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mikeinessex said:


> I just bought a 2000 reg roadster 225. Mine doesn't really sound like it has a turbo. I don't get whooshing noises or air release noises when gear changing. Is that normal?


It will have a standard air box on it. so yeah it's normal.


----------

